# Bear Delta V



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

*Delta V*



Burrap said:


> my neighbor just gave me this bow and i'm new to archery, from what i've read it seams like this bow is pretty crazy. it needs some new cables and thats all i know of, should i be starting with this bow or should i sell it?
> thanks


I would be careful with a bow that old. The string bumpers are probably very brittle now and would break on your first shot. Take it to an archery shop that knows what to look for as far as wear and tear on cables, limbs and attachment points.
Here is a link to a web page where I have some information about the Delta V.

http://www.trottermatic.com/bear_delta_v_bow


Mark Trotter


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I own a Delta-V. Every so often I rent a crane and lower it down from my attic, just so I can have a few laughs and remind myself that I did make some ridiculous purchases over the years. :smile:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

If anyone wants to get rid of one for a cheap price, let me know, I'd love to have one for my collection....


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

x2

If you have one for sale, I'd be interested.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

I turned up with one to my school for the day that we did archery for Physical Education. 

Red fiberglass 20 pound recurves versus this sewing machine running 70 pounds.

It was quite a memorable day, that.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Delta V, the only bow that made Oneida shooters duck.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

soonerboy said:


> Delta V, the only bow that made Oneida shooters duck.


LOL Yeah when I first started shooting, the Oneida's were on the scene, everytime someone fired one, I would allways think someone had a 22lr on the range...


----------



## sevrard (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Delta V that I bought in 1983. It's in, what I believe to be, factory camo. Does anyone know if the factory did this? I've never seen another one like it.


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

sevrard said:


> I have a Delta V that I bought in 1983. It's in, what I believe to be, factory camo. Does anyone know if the factory did this? I've never seen another one like it.



As far as I know Bear Archery did not have factory camo for the Delta V.


----------



## Sabre1221 (Aug 7, 2010)

How much did they cost back in 1981?, and how much are they now, rough estimate would helpukey:


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't remember how much they were going for when they first came out. I think in the $300 range.
I bought one about a year ago for $200.


----------



## Sabre1221 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Delta Vs*

Yes, thank you for letting me know, the highest cost for the ones I got was around $175.00 to $400.00 on ebay, I don't know how much the one on ebay is going for, but I think I bought too many of them, it was just a collection thing at the time, I actually saw it in a Fred Bear catalog in 1982, it was suppose to be a program bow, more advanced than the usual compounds, I read your threads, did you actually design these bows? And do you have anymore information about them, could use the help of getting them retuned, two of them are still in there factory boxes sealed away from the elements.
They are not dry fired as I was warned not to.
Fred


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

You can read more about it at www.trottermatic.com

The short story is that my father designed a bow and received several patents on the design in the early 1970's . Later Bear Archery bought the rights to the patents and then built the Delta V based on those patents. Bear Archery also hired my father as a consultant at the same time. 

The original bow we called the Trottermatic. It was lighter, quieter and much less expensive to manufacture than the Delta V. 

The Delta V developed into something that was complicated, heavy and noisy. Still, it was the fastest bow in production at that time. My opinion is that the Delta V was a victim of too many engineers working to improve the product. Each idea had merits but put all of these ideas together and it just became too complicated.

I don't think you will have any luck returning them since they haven't been made in over 20 years, but I'm sure you could sell them on-line somewhere.


----------

